# Frankenstein lab prop



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I am doing a Frankenstein Lab set up in the garage this year. So far I have finished an electric chair and now this control box prop.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks great! I like the dials with the orange back-lighting - gives it a real old look. I plan on doing something similar and hope it comes out as good.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool.. boy you have been busy..your putting me to shame. I must get busy. Really though thats great.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! That is sick, I love it. Man that looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty! Using that little ink pen LED for the light was inspired.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice work. An excellent recyling prop!


----------

